# White Chipmunks?



## Hayln (Feb 25, 2009)

No idea if they come under this section but hey lol :lol2:
My little brother has a breeding pair and would like to know how much the young are worth? Any ideas?


----------



## Denis (May 28, 2008)

Not much, usually about £10-20ish. whites would be a bit more. If you want another breeding pair i have a pair for sale that are mating RIGHT this minute... lol


----------



## Hayln (Feb 25, 2009)

Denis said:


> Not much, usually about £10-20ish. whites would be a bit more. If you want another breeding pair i have a pair for sale that are mating RIGHT this minute... lol


Ooer :lol2: 
Thanks for the info, but no thank you for the chipmunks lol. My lil brother wanted to keep two of the young to bread, bless him he didn't understand why that's wrong :lol2: We did have 4, 2 brown, 2 white, but the browns died during the winter. Are they both worth round about the same?

And have you got any advise on breeding as this is the first time we've bred? :2thumb:


----------



## snoopyfrench87 (Apr 27, 2009)

chipmunks are currently selling at £50 each un-tame, £100 + for hand reared very tame ones!


----------



## Hayln (Feb 25, 2009)

snoopyfrench87 said:


> chipmunks are currently selling at £50 each un-tame, £100 + for hand reared very tame ones!


Errr wow thats alot :lol2:
Do you breed?


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

snoopyfrench87 said:


> chipmunks are currently selling at £50 each un-tame, £100 + for hand reared very tame ones!


thats not what ive seen, i know someone in the lake district who cant get shut of them, was offered a pair of albinos for £20. That was of course to me but to everyone else he was still only chargin £35 a pair


----------



## Hayln (Feb 25, 2009)

Any one know what the general prices rae in devon?


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

snoopyfrench87 said:


> chipmunks are currently selling at £50 each un-tame, £100 + for hand reared very tame ones!



bloody hell they have shot up...the exotic animal shelter about 15 miles from me had 17 normals and 11 ablinos for rehoming in october for £10 donation.

The pet shops locally around her sell them for £20 each, they can never shift them


----------



## snoopyfrench87 (Apr 27, 2009)

Hayln said:


> Errr wow thats alot :lol2:
> Do you breed?


yes i do breed, I have just sold my last litter and i am now retiring my chippys. and here (south London) they go for those prices. Females are far more desirable at the moment than males.

best place to advertise them if you get any babies would be:
UK Pet Chipmunk Owners - Index

they will bite your hands off to get hold of females :2thumb:


----------



## Hayln (Feb 25, 2009)

snoopyfrench87 said:


> yes i do breed, I have just sold my last litter and i am now retiring my chippys. and here (south London) they go for those prices. Females are far more desirable at the moment than males.
> 
> best place to advertise them if you get any babies would be:
> UK Pet Chipmunk Owners - Index
> ...


O wow thanks :2thumb:

Supose prices will b different tho cz i live in the countyside but thanks for the link


----------



## the zoo (Mar 7, 2009)

in west yorks there is a pet shop selling them for £35 each and they always go. I sold my brown babies for £40 and they all got reserved and could have sold them 10 times over the amount of enquiries i had from quite far away becasue they aren't that common up here. i have seen them sold for £70 for whites


----------

